# LED Light not working



## Michealbraunstein (Dec 13, 2018)

Our second trip with our new trailer and the LED lights under the awning will not turn on.  We press the button inside the door to turn it on and neither the lights outside or on the button light up. Yesterday D breaker on the campground electrical post went and had to be reset. Everything else seems to be working fine except for these lights. We tried swapping out fuses and when I pulled the fuse for exterior lights a red light lit up next to it, But putting the fuse from a known working area of the trailer still renders the lights useless.  We have bought some extra accessories to RV from trailer parts online I was wondering if I add that to the RV does that can make more complications. Any thoughts or ideas would be appreciated


----------



## C Nash (Dec 17, 2018)

Start at the switch with a VOM meter.  Are you sure you got the right fuse?  As far as extra accessories all depend what they are and installed properly


----------

